# Internet activity causes pixelated TV picture



## fetzer85 (Oct 30, 2010)

Hello,

Within the last week or two we've noticed that the picture on the TV in our living room becomes pixelated at seemingly random times. Today my wife pointed out that it only happens during internet activity - so once a page is loaded the picture is fine, but when you switch to another page or site, pixelation occurs. Furthermore I ran a bandwidth speed test and during the download phase the TV picture was completely fine, but during the entire upload test it was horribly pixelated. If we're not using the internet, the picture is always fine.

We have Comcast digital cable and an older analog TV. This TV has the full-size box, not the little converters. The incoming cable line hits a 2way splitter, one going to the box and the other to the modem. The modem is a Motorola SB5101 SURFboard and our wireless router is a Linksys WRT54G.

Obviously I don't know the exact answer since I'm posting this, but could it just be a bad splitter? The problem only started occuring within the last couple weeks, and our setup hasn't changed in the last 6 months so...let me know what you think it could be. Thanks for any input.

John


----------

